# B12/SSRI's?



## KJE33 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started taking a sublingual vitamin b6/12 complex as some posts on here have recommended. However I am also taking Celexa and have been for about 2 weeks. Haven't noticed much change either way. Still feel very depersonalized if not more. could the two together be a bad thing and/or cancelling each other out?

-KJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

No actually, the b should be helping out. The b works to boost seretonin and lift depression which may or may not be an underlying symptom of dp. The way tommy forumlated his treatment was for all of the components to work together to balance out seretonin and dopamine and regulate alpha and beta brain waves.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

2 weeks is such a short amount of time to see if the med is working. Id wait a month or two, keep working on stuff, then check in after that time period. If you keep wondering around
everyday wondering is the med is kicking in, its actually going to drive you crazy, and also heighten the sense of DP which is caused also from a lot of checking in....


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

_i'm on Lexapro 10mg for the last 2 years,it takes more then 2 weeks for you to notice any improvements...so give it time?








and i heard that the b6/12 does work to improve it.

_


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

whatthehell said:


> 2 weeks is such a short amount of time to see if the med is working. Id wait a month or two, keep working on stuff, then check in after that time period. If you keep wondering around
> everyday wondering is the med is kicking in, its actually going to drive you crazy, *and also heighten the sense of DP which is caused also from a lot of checking in*....


bolded part.

and yea,the more you think about dp/dr the worse it gets and the longer it stays,
i know its hard,but try and relax..keep busy,find something to keep your brain occupied


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

If youre willing to try it, I recommend a B12 injection.


----------

